# My first dappled boer kids & there grey!



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

My first dappled kids
They have grey markings on there heads and spots also

Don't see a grey boer to often, dam is a purebred boer but no papers commercial doe


Both kids have spots and dapples,

Last pic is of there sire


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What cuties!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrats on successful healthy kids!

A lot of dapples are born grey - the color will change with age.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Adorable!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Yup, several of mine (dairy goats so those are moon spots) had the gray spots either in addition to or in place of the tannish ones. They all changed color when they lost their kid coat and got the adult coat.

Congrats on your cuties!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

:sigh: yes the grey is cute while they have it but never stays. Wish it did though lol very cute kids and congrats


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Very nice congrats. I also wish the Grey spots stayed.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

What the grey doesn't stay? What does it turn into then? 

My buck who's a year is still grey lol, does this mean he will go all white? Lol


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

It usually becomes tan


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

So cute, congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------

